# Bonsai Rock



## John M (Jul 6, 2013)

I've had this rock for over 20 years. I bought it as a dry, dead rock from the Bonsai section of the nursery where I worked. It was imported from China and is made up of a sort of "petrified" mud. It's fairly delicate. If I dropped it, it would break. I can even dig bits of it off with my fingernails. So, it's quite porous as well. At first, I had a miniature Paph. barbigerum growing on it. That was pretty cool. Lately, it has sat in my greenhouse for a number of years just growing mostly volunteer weeds (Oxalis, Pilea, etc.). In the spring of 2011, I cleaned it up with a long bristled kitchen scrub brush and rinsed it well with the hose. I placed it into this Bonsai dish and kept the dish full of water and I also watered the rock often. I placed the dish on my North-West facing kitchen sink windowsill. I also put 7 newborn (~ 0.5cm long), baby Goldfish in the moat. They looked REALLY cool, swimming around the rock in a little school. They quickly learned that I was the guy with the food and would come "running" whenever I was near them. These little fish thrived in the shallow water and grew so fast that after about 8 months I had to move them back to the Goldfish pond outside. After that, I tried Guppys; but, they immediately jumped out. 'Will put some more baby Goldfish in the moat again later this summer, after I get some females to add to my pond....and if they spawn. 'Only have 4 males right now. 

Because of the frequent watering of the rock, the moss grew very thick and eventually all the features of the rock disappeared. It became a big, round moss blob! So, late this past winter, I peeled off all the moss and gently scrubbed and washed the rock to remove all signs of green. Then, I placed it back into the dish and I've only kept the dish watered, not the rock. I have not sprayed or watered the rock even once since cleaning it down to it's bare nakedness. All the moss that you see now just appeared all by itself and is fed/watered only by what the rock wicks up to it from the moat. The moss is much more dense this time and it looks more like miniature grass. Before, the moss was loose and fluffy and it didn't take long for it to lose that "Bonsai" look and instead, just look like a big moss ball mess.

The little fisherman has a spot that he can sit in on the front and the back. I switch him every few weeks so that the moss where he's sitting has a chance to grow too. 

This is right behind the taps at my kitchen sink; so, I get to enjoy it often every day. When it's got the little fish in the moat, it really "comes to life", literally. 

The next step is to get some micro-miniature Sinningias (Sinningia pusila...regluar pink and alba) and plant a few in strategic places on the rock. They are like teeny, tiny, micro-miniature Gloxinias. They grow from a very tiny tuber, not any larger than this letter "O". In fact, those big honkin' Florist Gloxinias are actually Sinningias! The micro-miniature ones are so tiny, they'd be comforatable if planted in the metal end of a pencil that has lost its eraser! They grow a rosette of beautiful leaves, like an African Violet and produce beautiful little pink and white flowers on delicate, thin stems. They also bloom easily and often. They are a perfect little plant that is in proportion for use on this "landscape". They'll help to create the illusion of wildflowers growing in the "grass". After I find some of these plants and get them planted, I'll post update photos; but, it will be down the road.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2013)

How cool is that!


----------



## John M (Jul 6, 2013)

LOL, Dot. Yup. That about sums it up. I love my rock! Those little fishermen come with the fish holding onto a piece of thread. The thread looks ridiculous because it's way too thick. It'd be like a real person fishing with an 2 inch thick piece of rope. So, I solved that problem of scale by using a single hair from Charlie's fluffy tail! I just about went cross-eyed tying it on, but, it's been holding nicely for about a year now. Plus, I've got an endless supply of long dog hair to replace it!


----------



## Hera (Jul 6, 2013)

That's really adorable! I have a thing for moss, love to look at it and feel it when we go on walks in the woods. Now you've given me ideas. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2013)

You are a character John. You and your pet rock


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 6, 2013)

Really cool. I've tried growing moss rocks like this, but I was never dedicated for a long enough period of time to really keep it thriving. I'd love to see a mini orchid incorporated into it.

Guppies are jumpers, I should have guessed. Most of my fish collection is comprised of killies, and they're also notorious jumpers. My tanks are almost all open top, so I keep the water levels a couple inches below the rim, and even then, I sometimes find them laying on the floor in front of the tanks. Most of the time, I find them before they dry out completely and die, but not always.


----------



## abax (Jul 6, 2013)

Glad to meet you again, Rock! Now I envision a Serissa and long roots
growing on that beautiful rock. Delicious!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 7, 2013)

That is very lovely, not just a rock, but a whole miniature landscape! Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2013)

That is so cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful Rock of Ages!
How big is it?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 7, 2013)

The BEST pet rock!!!


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> The BEST pet rock!!!



LOL! Thanks everybody! If there were tiny miniature sheep, only 1/2" high, I'd have a small flock of them roaming the hillsides!  

The rock isn't very big. It's just 9" high and 12" long.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 7, 2013)

John M said:


> LOL! Thanks everybody! If there were tiny miniature sheep, only 1/2" high, I'd have a small flock of them roaming the hillsides!
> 
> The rock isn't very big. It's just 9" high and 12" long.



Here is a guy selling his flock of sheep....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-Scale-She...668235?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c706bb64b


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Here is a guy selling his flock of sheep....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-Scale-She...668235?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c706bb64b



LOL! You really can find anything on the Internet! They look like a tornado just went through. You'd think the seller could've stood them up for the photo. I see he's got a whopping bid of 27 cents. Wow! The miniature farm animal market isn't what it used to be!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 7, 2013)

John M said:


> LOL! You really can find anything on the Internet! They look like a tornado just went through. You'd think the seller could've stood them up for the photo. I see he's got a whopping bid of 27 cents. Wow! The miniature farm animal market isn't what it used to be!



I think in scale the price per pound might be about the market price.
:rollhappy:


----------



## Stone (Jul 7, 2013)

LOVE IT! Very artistic. I also had some moss rocks a while back. They are very beautiful minature gardens. 
You've inspired me to go out and take a pick of my quince!


----------



## Stone (Jul 7, 2013)

Hope you like it. Chaenoleles japonica ''Chojubai''


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 7, 2013)

What kind of lighting and temps do you have around the rock? Maybe you could grow a Lepanthes in the moss.


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2013)

The Quince is really wonderful! I really like Bonsai subjects that bloom on bare, leafless stems. It gives the plant 3 different "looks" as it cycles through the seasons (bare branches, blooms on bare branches and with foliage). 'Keeps it interesting!

Eric, my rock sits in a N.W. window in my farm house kitchen. The kitchen sink is right in front of the window; but, there is a wide sill where I "grow" the rock and display small potted orchids in bloom. I do not have A/C; but the temps in the house stay in the mid 70's F to low 80's F in the summer. In the winter, the windowsill is a bit chilly. So, the rock probably enjoys a much cooler microclimate from the rest of the room. However, the air is dry in the winter; so, the dish needs topping up with water often. I think that there are a number of orchid choices that I could grow on the rock; but, then it wouldn't look like a Bonsai landscape. Originally, I had a tiny miniature form of Paph. barbigerum planted in the crevice at the top. It thrived, as did the moss that grew. One time, the Paph produced 5 perfect flowers at the same time, all arranged in a semi-circle. I was SO proud!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a clay orchid jug that I keep filled with water. Right now, it just has moss covering it. I used to have masdevallia's tied to it, also pleurothallis. All gone, but the moss is so extensive, that I'll try something again. Lepanthes would probably be too difficult...but its the right size.


----------



## Jaljala (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, this rock is very nice ! I could see a nice variegated Fuukiran on it...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 9, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I have a clay orchid jug that I keep filled with water. Right now, it just has moss covering it. I used to have masdevallia's tied to it, also pleurothallis. All gone, but the moss is so extensive, that I'll try something again. Lepanthes would probably be too difficult...but its the right size.



What is a clay orchid jug? Could you post pics of it?


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, this is so cool! Wish I had my own rock island like your little fisherman...


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice scenery!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

There are a couple of Bonsai stores in Chinatown but the parking is so strict that instead of issuing tickets they just tie a truck to each end and rip your car in half! 
BTW, if anyone needs N-scale figures I have a ton of them.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 10, 2013)

John M said:


> The next step is to get some micro-miniature Sinningias (Sinningia pusila...regluar pink and alba) and plant a few in strategic places on the rock. They are like teeny, tiny, micro-miniature Gloxinias. They grow from a very tiny tuber, not any larger than this letter "O". In fact, those big honkin' Florist Gloxinias are actually Sinningias! The micro-miniature ones are so tiny, they'd be comforatable if planted in the metal end of a pencil that has lost its eraser! They grow a rosette of beautiful leaves, like an African Violet and produce beautiful little pink and white flowers on delicate, thin stems. They also bloom easily and often. They are a perfect little plant that is in proportion for use on this "landscape". They'll help to create the illusion of wildflowers growing in the "grass". After I find some of these plants and get them planted, I'll post update photos; but, it will be down the road.



Seeds of micro-miniature Sinningia pusilla and Sinningia muscicola are almost always available on eBay. Plants or tubers too, but seeds would be the easiest and cheapest way to get a few established among the moss, and look the most natural. I think it would be a lovely addition to your landscape.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry I don't have a pic....it's a clay pot specifically designed for growing small, humidity loving orchids. You keep it filled with water, which "sweats" out of the clay. There are lots of little clay eyes that you can use to tie fishing line to to mount orchids. The idea is that moss grows over the clay, and the orchid can grow through the moss. I've had luck with Pleurothallis and Masdevallia in the past...right now its just growing moss. I can't remember the name of the guy who made the pot...his first name is Alex, I think. He used to have little contests, many years ago.....got the answer right, he sent you the pot for free, I have another one, conventional style, with slashes in the side. it's too beautiful for me to plant anything in it.


----------



## John M (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you Kirk. I'll have a look at eBay. I was also thinking of joining the Toronto Gesneriad Society and getting some through the members.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2013)

Sinn. White Sprite and Snowflake are winners. On ebay small plants can go for up to $15. Here's one guy I used for a source. http://davesviolets.com/


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 11, 2013)

Simply stunning! I love the look of moss!!!

Beautifully captured!!!


----------



## John M (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Eric.

Thanks eOrchids.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 12, 2013)

that is just so nice and peaceful.
Lovely story, too.


----------

